# Camera Advice Needed: I Have an Opportunity



## Gdurfey (Apr 23, 2022)

Evening folks. So, I thought my Canon Rebel XT had died last night but it turns out to be very embarrassingly operator error and poor memory. I have a small pocket Canon that I carry at times and was remembering features on it, such as live view on the back screen vs, my Rebel. Yep….felt dumb…….given it was a camera store guy that pointed this out.

But I do want to upgrade. Simple upgrade is to go with a 4 year old upgrade to my current camera. That would be the Canon EOS T7. Simple, better camera, easy……..

but, he had the following used: a 5D Mk III WITH A 70-300F4/5.6 L lens and a 7D Mk II used.

he described the 5D as a professional camera that can carry its weight today, especially with that lens.

The 7D, although good, still lags behind the 5D in his opinion.

in the new market, there is a Nikon mirrorless that would be an incredible deal and the newest Rebel upgrade, T8i, that is just that, an upgrade.

However, I am a photographer wannabe. My Rebel sat in the drawer for 5 months. I would prefer using an SD card vs the thing in my current Rebel, my current Rebel will not talk to the computer, my current Rebel does not have 20+ megapixel resolution…….I have a GoPro for movies. Heck! He showed me a Tamron 18-400 lens I think I would prefer for the type of shooting i like to do that would be a better value for me than the full blown used professional system.

@Arn213 Arn and @DLJeffs Doug, I know you take a lot of photos and I know there are others out there. I think I have answered myseof just by typing it out, but if you have some thoughts I would appreciate it. I feel Canon vs Nikon is like Ford vs Chevy (please don’t flame me if I am wrong on this) but my first “real” camera was the venerable AE-1. Therefore I became a Canon guy.

thanks everyone for reading and listening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 23, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Evening folks. So, I thought my Canon Rebel XT had died last night but it turns out to be very embarrassingly operator error and poor memory. I have a small pocket Canon that I carry at times and was remembering features on it, such as live view on the back screen vs, my Rebel. Yep….felt dumb…….given it was a camera store guy that pointed this out.
> 
> But I do want to upgrade. Simple upgrade is to go with a 4 year old upgrade to my current camera. That would be the Canon EOS T7. Simple, better camera, easy……..
> 
> ...


Ha, Garry I just pm’d you and just addressed the “Chevy versus Ford” thing as well. I am a Nikon guy- 35mm and digital. You have to explore the models and then filter (ha, ha) what would be best for your needs of things you like to photograph. A Macro and wide angle lens are a plus………including a tripod.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Apr 24, 2022)

Both cameras are good cameras. It just depends on what you want to do with them. I too, started with the AE-1 and then moved into the digital age with the Canon T2i. A generation or two after your XT. The 7Dii is a cropped camera (1.6x magnification) while the 5Diii is a full frame.

I (think) both are considered pro cameras, just different formats. My nephew had the 7D and really liked it but upgraded to a 5Div. He does have the 70-300F4/5.6 L lens on it. I was hoping Canon was going to come out with a 7Diii, but they never did, so I upgraded to the 50MP 5Ds because of the insane low price due to Canon's withdrawal from new mirrored camera market. The 50MP makes up for the loss of the magnification of a cropped body.
So really it depends on how much you want to spend and how much magnification you want.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2022)

I still have my AE-1!! I should drag it out one of these days and see if it still works.
I'm here for the info too. I'd like to get a decent camera with a micro sd card and just point n shoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac (Apr 24, 2022)

Don't get hung up on specs.....there are no bad cameras today. Average phone camera will suffice for many. Unless you plan on selling prints or enlarging prints to poster size......go with price or what you like.....for whatever reason.
Put your effort/research into learning about light and composition.....not specs.
It's not the tool......but the guy holding it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 24, 2022)

Ben a Nikon guy for almost 40 years. Photographer friend of mine was showing me some of his photos, and then showed me how they looked in the cover o Time, life, newsweek, etc. Those were in his speed-grafix days! I asked him what he was using then, expecting it to be a F3hp, but he showed me a little black camera. I was shocked it was a N2020 - the first interchangeable lens auto-focus. I was blown away and sold. Bought one the next week and carried it around the world. Current carry is a D3X which is really too much camera for me, bought bought it used for a very good price and wanted it for its low grain low light performance. As I've said in the past it ain't the body, it's all about the lenses!!!!! I've had some very good big glass in the past, but have compromised with lightness in my old age. Technology has improved for zooms that they ain't bad. 90% of time I have an 18-200 mounted. But will also carry a wide-angle zoom, a 200 macro, a 150-500 zoom and extensions. All the lenses are auto-focus with stabilization. As scooter said don't get hung up on specs. I've done well in buying "pro" bodies in the secondary market - won't pay the original pricing as long as not too many actuations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2022)

In the pro world, it really is all about the lenses when it comes to capability for the truly outstanding shots. And may I also say that some folks really have the eye for capturing the essence of the visible world. But of course then there is PhotoShop! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2022)

started with Cannon FTB just before son was born- somewhere we have a nikon with bag full of filters and lenses from same era- Loaned money on it as collateral. About 15 years ago we bought a nice Nikon- shop environment destroyed it. We are both stuck with phone cameras now. They seem to survive shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 24, 2022)

Thanks for all the responses folks.

Typing this out last night I knew in my heart what the answer was. But still nice to see incredible cameras offered at prices now that back then I wouldn’t even consider.

So, here is my current thought and since this is such a great conversation, I really want to lay out my reasoning which also encompasses several thoughts y’all have expressed. 
1. Although an incredible opportunity to own a high end camera, just like computers and other such items, the current model for the type of photography I will realistically be doing is probably close to the used models. that 5D is 12 years old. 
2. As mentioned more than once, it is more about understanding light, exposure, and composition than the specs. 
3. Given 2, the specs on the 7Ti are incredible, knowing it was introduced 4 years ago. Still far more capable tool than my skills; just like my lathe. 
4. Price: Walmart has the 7 for less than $500 on the shelf. I unpack it, charge the battery, plug my sd card in (which I have), snap on my current lens or use the one with it and I am in business again. No further cost. 
5. I bundle up my old small lens, batteries, charger, etc and find a young person to gift it to. I had thought this, but the salesman yesterday said it and it really made a point with me. 
6. As also was said, save up for that great lens. I would love that 18-400!! For what I do, the shooting I do, the Goldwing trunk travel, etc, having that relatively compact package is what I need. I need it in whatever vehicle I am in. If it is handy, I will grab it and use it. Love my phone camera, but this will give me a better option. 
7. Could go with the 8T, but then that is another couple hundred I could save for that lens. Being the 7T is brand new in the box I am okay with it. 
8. The 5 is weather protected……..given Colorado that would be nice. That doesn’t out way the above.

Well, that was some brain power……please let me know if I missed anything.

Thanks again, it sure is fun taking these rides with y’all.
V/R
Garry

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 2, 2022)

Sorry Garry, I just got back from fishing. I think you're on the right track. I have the 7D and like it. It probably has more capabilities than I have knowledge but it's nice to be able to grow into a piece of equipment. From what I know, the 5 series has even more capabilities. One thing I haven't seen mentioned is ease of use, or user friendliness. For me Canon is more obviously intuitive than Nikon. Since you've had Canon, I would guess the learning curve would be much shorter on it. I also agree with the other's comments about lens vs bodies. Unless you're really getting into the pro level, I'd spend more on lenses than on bodies. And when it comes to telephotos, image stabilization is positively worth it. With image stabilization you can often hand hold the camera - without it you're pretty much restricted to using a tripod.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 3, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Sorry Garry, I just got back from fishing. I think you're on the right track. I have the 7D and like it. It probably has more capabilities than I have knowledge but it's nice to be able to grow into a piece of equipment. From what I know, the 5 series has even more capabilities. One thing I haven't seen mentioned is ease of use, or user friendliness. For me Canon is more obviously intuitive than Nikon. Since you've had Canon, I would guess the learning curve would be much shorter on it. I also agree with the other's comments about lens vs bodies. Unless you're really getting into the pro level, I'd spend more on lenses than on bodies. And when it comes to telephotos, image stabilization is positively worth it. With image stabilization you can often hand hold the camera - without it you're pretty much restricted to using a tripod.


hope you had a great trip...and caught some fish.

So, stepped back and just went with the updated Rebel T7 and am going to start looking for a couple of better lens options. I was talking about this with a friend over dinner this past Saturday and with the new mirrorless cameras gaining popularity I am hoping to find more opportunities for used Canon compatible EF and EF-S lenses on the used market. I more than quadrupled my resolution with this camera and with the lower price of SD cards I have not lost storage capacity. Matter of fact, I bet my battery will be done before the SD card is filled.

If I finally start taking more pictures and start working on those skills I will jump into a new generation mirrorless camera in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 3, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> hope you had a great trip...and caught some fish.
> 
> So, stepped back and just went with the updated Rebel T7 and am going to start looking for a couple of better lens options. I was talking about this with a friend over dinner this past Saturday and with the new mirrorless cameras gaining popularity I am hoping to find more opportunities for used Canon compatible EF and EF-S lenses on the used market. I more than quadrupled my resolution with this camera and with the lower price of SD cards I have not lost storage capacity. Matter of fact, I bet my battery will be done before the SD card is filled.
> 
> If I finally start taking more pictures and start working on those skills I will jump into a new generation mirrorless camera in the future.


Yeah, I hear you. One other thing you might look into is Photoshop or one of the other photography software programs. I use Photoshop 6 because it's free and does all I want. I don't like to manipulate photos much at all, just crop, clean up mistakes (like when I have the white balance set wrong so the colors aren't accurate), you can also sharpen some photos a little, adjust contrast on a shot that's a little washed out, re-size images to make them easier to email, etc. all without being a computer chip-head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 3, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, I hear you. One other thing you might look into is Photoshop or one of the other photography software programs. I use Photoshop 6 because it's free and does all I want. I don't like to manipulate photos much at all, just crop, clean up mistakes (like when I have the white balance set wrong so the colors aren't accurate), you can also sharpen some photos a little, adjust contrast on a shot that's a little washed out, re-size images to make them easier to email, etc. all without being a computer chip-head.


I nearly added that to my response Doug. Didn't realize the older Photoshop was free now. Great place for me to start!! And I agree, I am not into really modifying the shot, just that little enhancement. Having said that, there is one thing I would like to mess around with and that is some of the filter options to try some "artistic" things. Don't know how to describe them, but saw an artist with pictures of old trucks and mining equipment that she then applied a colorizing effect to that just really caught my attention. However, that comes after the shop gets set up and a few other things!!


----------



## DLJeffs (May 3, 2022)

I agree, I've seen some pretty cool modified photos - stuff such as turning it black & white; colorizing a portion while leaving the rest B&W; making a photo look like a painting; the filter applications are really simple on the Photoshop version I have. Where I get confused is in creating layers where you can put parts of one photo into a second photo, etc. I did make a cover for a book I once wrote using it but unless you do it often enough it's too easy to forget what I did last time.

Lightroom is another one that I've heard people like and I think there is a basic, free version of it also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 3, 2022)

Gimp - is an open source editor works much like photoshop and free.

However, I've decided to keep simple and usually just use Photo Gallery - came with computer (I think). I'm not gonna do HDR or any special effects in my old age. I keep Photoshop around if I need to do something for the company. If we could not get a shot of a building with a good sky, or the grass was brown - can adjust with Photoshop - but as Doug says - layers are hard for me also. 

Gallery has simple slider controls for; Brightness, contrast (extremely useful), shadows (also very useful), highlights (also very useful), color temperature, tint, saturation, straightening, sharpen, noise reduction, crop, rotation, red eye reduction, retouching, and effects filters - several versions of B&W, a sepia, and a bad cyanotone. 

Simple straight forward. Generally, I set ISO as low as I dare and underexpose a tad bit - sometimes as much as 2 stops or more. On my Nikon Digitals, different underexposure or over exposure settings seem to get me a different tonal rendering. Why I underexposed? Partially for the tonal rendering but mainly on digital, you can usually bring out the details in the shadows (its there - just need to adjust post- process) if you want, but you cannot put back detail in an overexposed/washed out area. So I shoot underexposed and adjust the brightness in gallery. If I know I want to do B&W, I used to let my camera do the conversion. I had a number of different presets that can give me the film effect I wanted (i.e. Pan-X, Tri-X, Plus-X, T-Max, and the professional versions). As well as others like Ilford and Neopan. However, shooting in raw and post-processing to B&W, gives you better conversion, plus a whole myriad of filtering effects - sorta like having hundreds of filters to fit on the front of your lens. If you are heavy into B&W - many who are use Silver Efex. 

SD's are nice, but sure like my CF's!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 3, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> I agree, I've seen some pretty cool modified photos - stuff such as turning it black & white; colorizing a portion while leaving the rest B&W; making a photo look like a painting; the filter applications are really simple on the Photoshop version I have. Where I get confused is in creating layers where you can put parts of one photo into a second photo, etc. I did make a cover for a book I once wrote using it but unless you do it often enough it's too easy to forget what I did last time.
> 
> Lightroom is another one that I've heard people like and I think there is a basic, free version of it also.


I didn't want to spend the money on Photoshop and now I think it is entirely subscription based. I bought Photoshop Elements 2019 editor and it does everything I need at this point in my learning curve. The item that I use the most is the layers features

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 3, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> I didn't want to spend the money on Photoshop and now I think it is entirely subscription based. I bought Photoshop Elements 2019 editor and it does everything I need at this point in my learning curve. The item that I use the most is the layers features


"The item that I use the most is the layers features". Show off!! For the life of me I can't seem to figure them out.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 3, 2022)

If you will take the time to print out the user's manual, the budgies won't be so bored...


----------



## Mike Hill (May 4, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> I didn't want to spend the money on Photoshop and now I think it is entirely subscription based. I bought Photoshop Elements 2019 editor and it does everything I need at this point in my learning curve. The item that I use the most is the layers features


You're just a Layer Rebel!

In reality, it's not the layers by themselves, it's the masking, etc... in conjunction with the layers.


----------



## DLJeffs (May 4, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you will take the time to print out the user's manual, the budgies won't be so bored...


WHAT?!?! Print instructions or directions? Communist.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 4, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> WHAT?!?! Print instructions or directions? Communist.


Note- they are for the bottom of the budgie cage NOT for you to read!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> You're just a Layer Rebel!
> 
> In reality, it's not the layers by themselves, it's the masking, etc... in conjunction with the layers.


Yep masking is great! In my taxidermy pictures, I'll take numerous shots of the bird, on my pegboard wall, with different lighting angles to bring out the different colors. I'll take all those pictures into PS as layers and merge them into a single layer which captures all the different highlights in one. At that point using one of the select tools I select only the bird and removing all the background by masking it. Any refinements to the edge of the bird can be done by painting black or white over the edge. Black brings stuff back and white erases more (or vice versa senior moment)

At that point I open a new file with my background and drag it to the bird layer and drop it into place. Adjust where I want it, etc etc. Merge all the layers and voila!! Easy Peasy. Notice below the duck with original background masked is the top layer, the black clouds is the 2nd under the duck, and then the last lower layer. The BC layer completely hides the bottom layer but by selecting the BC layer and selectively using the *erase tool* I can manipulate how the third layer show through. Then I add borders and name

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 5, 2022)

" Easy Peasy."

I know we're all supposed to get along, and be friendly and all ... but you're pushing it.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 9, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> " Easy Peasy."
> 
> I know we're all supposed to get along, and be friendly and all ... but you're pushing it.


Ditto - and aggravating that Ditto was the fact that it was too hot in Texas this weekend and had to be around some of my Houston area relatives for a lot more time than I would have liked.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------

